
Lessons learned from hitting the front page of Hacker News - silkodyssey
https://kelvinpompey.me/lessons-learned-from-hitting-the-front-page-of-hacker-news/
======
benologist
So far 7 posts got you:

\- 1 twitter follower that may be unrelated

\- a few app installs

\- negligible ad revenue

I think you missed the most important lesson - getting 10x more of that is
still awful.

~~~
silkodyssey
In an absolute sense, maybe but 10x more would be moving in the right
direction! :)

~~~
benologist
Let's run with the absolute sense. Getting 10x more front page posts will be a
challenge requiring dozens of attempts and you need 100s on the front page
just for awful numbers to become bad numbers!

Doing 100 front page posts this decade seems wildly optimistic, that'd be you
on the front page every 10 days and it is highly unlikely HN even wants to
talk about any person that often.

